# Engagement Ring Box



## mocha123 (Jul 7, 2011)

I want to make my own ring box to house the engagement ring for my girlfriend when I propose. I am looking for some pretty simple ideas to make the two halves of the box, the bracket to hold it togheter, etc. If you have any ideas, I would really appreciate it!

Thanks


----------



## verdesardog (Apr 2, 2011)

It's gonna be pretty small...I would make a finger joint box uising 1/2" or less thick wood.Make to box a littl larger than desired then cut it in half on a table saw. you can get small surface mount hinges in many decorative shapes and a small clasp for the front.


----------

